# Ebay. Whats going on here then?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have bid for a small netbook and been in contact with the seller. All seems above board but then when doing some research to see what similar items went for the exact same netbook and advert came up by the same seller two months ago. Same photos, same brief write up. I have asked for an explanation. What do you reckon?

Latest listing

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291897922521?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Previous listing

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HP-Pavillion-DM1-notebook-pc-/291837125764


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Very odd Barry. It will be interesting to see what the seller has to say. Good feedback, but using the same photo with the same guff about upgrading for daughters high school work does sound mightily suspicious. Keep us posted.......


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes a little odd especially as the buyer of the item before gave the following feedback:​







Great seller.Buyer: u***s ( 157







) 
During past 6 months HP Pavillion DM1 notebook pc (#291837125764)£39.99View Item* HP Pavillion DM1 notebook pc*

Same item number.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I always worry when the Seller has 100% positive feedback – especially when selling 'used' items.

Surely their must be someone who wasn't happy with any of the other items he's sold.

And he still hasn't found the instruction book.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you look on the feed back it also shows a different winning bidder to the listed winner in the feedback.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I got a reply. Two replies within 20 seconds actually. First one says as follows
*
"**Because the person that bought it didn t really want it and returned it"*

Then immediately afterwards a second reply

"*Because the person who bought didn t really want it and just got round to relisting"*

So I have asked the question. *Which is it? Did you send it out and it was returned and if so why when you dont offer returns or did they just not want it and you never sent it out?*

No reply as such.

I am guessing it was returned as maybe there was a dispute. Seemed a genuine advert and I am sorry to be sceptical of ebay sellers but I think ill give it a swerve without a satisfactory answer.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I always worry when the Seller has 100% positive feedback - especially when selling 'used' items.


I wouldn't Keith...I have 100% rating and I am selling used items :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Me too.00

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I wouldn't be too concerned tbh as there are quite a few positives over a period of time both as a seller and buyer. It is certainly possible that the item got returned after feedback was left. In a number cases Ebayers leave feedback based on the transaction process rather than the actual product. Weird I know but it happens...

I would however question the postage as a 2kg parcel on a signed for service via Ebay is £3.90. If the parcel is heavier (between 2-5kg) then Hermes will do an insured and signed for service with courier collection for £8.30. The insurance is up to £100 value on that one.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> If you look on the feed back it also shows a different winning bidder to the listed winner in the feedback.
> 
> cabby


Feedback is the same. Are you talking about the four letters a**s type name? I think they are random. The feedback of 157 is the same.

No further reply so I wont be bidding anymore of course.

100% positive though from 2003! My account is like that. Completely unblemished record. Never sold anything remotely not as described ever. I wouldnt sell a computer with faults either unless they were pointed out. What I cant get my head around is the positive feedback but then a returned item. Somethings fishy but I just want to figure out what.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> What I cant get my head around is the positive feedback but then a returned item. Somethings fishy but I just want to figure out what.


If an item arrives on time and appears to be as described then many buyers will leave prompt feedback - usually positive. If the item however proves to be defective then the buyer can still return it to the seller but cannot change the feedback without the seller's agreement. This seller is saying No Returns accepted on the new listing and I presume he did on the first one which probably means that the notebook was faulty rather than the buyer just not wanting it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...or maybe they have 2 to sell? 

Quite feasible...

Older child gets a new one and younger child gets a little older, sees the older child's new one and wants/gets one her self.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I always worry when the Seller has 100% positive feedback - especially when selling 'used' items.
> 
> Surely their must be someone who wasn't happy with any of the other items he's sold.
> 
> And he still hasn't found the instruction book.


I have 430 100% Keith, are you suggesting I'm a crook too, only kidding   feedback is done yearly, they could have had 1% last year and you'd not know about it.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Feedback is a useful guide but not always a reliable indicator, mine is over 3000 and 100%, but I have had a number of disputes, all resolved in my favour.

How a seller responds to negative feedback can be quite interesting.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well oddly this morning I have had a response from the seller stating " *I am a genuine seller as you can see from my feedback. The person decided it was not what he wanted and asked if I would take a return. Rather than leave someone with something they didn t want it took it back and have only just got round to it."*

Could be genuine but why not send me that before the auction?

I discovered for the first time that by going into the advanced search options you can search for your item and select completed sales so it shows you how much that item has gone for in the past. Thats how I found out it had been previously sold. Gives you an idea of what to bid. I may have lost a good little laptop by being over cautious or I may have avoided a load of grief. Will never know now.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Ebay is better at resolving disputes these days, and they do tend towards the buyer, but I have to say that I have probably walked away from quite a few 'bargains' because they were 'fishy' in some form or other.

Plenty more on ebay!

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ebay did me a refund yesterday, Item was posted but never arrived, no problem other than having to wait while both Ebay and the seller fart about sorting it out.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Inept selling. He got mate to put bid in (probably higher than that shown). Seems ok feedback I won't be concerned.

Dick


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ebay did me a refund yesterday, Item was posted but never arrived, no problem other than having to wait while both Ebay and the seller fart about sorting it out.


I've sold an item on eBay but the buyer never collected! it was a collection only item, buyer even paid for it, but has never collected despite me contacting them a number of times - I even offered to deliver as they were local but still they never replied. weird.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My Netbook is better than that one Barry and it's a touch screen.!!!! I still hate it.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What was the spec again Ray? Are you wanting shot of it?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Barry.
It's an Asus Touch X102BA-DF027H-black...... boxed.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Hi Barry.
> It's an Asus Touch X102BA-DF027H-black...... boxed.
> 
> Ray.


Reviews say its very slow Ray. Whats the battery life and sound like? Windows 8,1?

I might be interested, at the right price of course.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It is slow in comparison to other full size laptops I have had. Battery is good and although I haven't seen how long it works without connecting. It can be stored for months and is still showing 50% when booted up again. 
I followed your suggestion and it's full Win 10 now. 
You now wanna steal it doncha?? But I am open to offers after I also looked to see what they are fetching.

Ray.


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

Still on Ebay - but slightly different. I am selling my Audi A6 Avant (2007, 85k miles, £6.6k - just in case?)

Received an email - see thumbnail - but being a suspicious soul (35 years in IT), I hovered over the links, and they all led to a Russian web-site, which is no doubt a phising site.

You have to be sooo careful these days with useless s*ds like this around - so beware.

Regards

Bill & Patsy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> It is slow in comparison to other full size laptops I have had. Battery is good and although I haven't seen how long it works without connecting. It can be stored for months and is still showing 50% when booted up again.
> I followed your suggestion and it's full Win 10 now.
> You now wanna steal it doncha?? But I am open to offers after I also looked to see what they are fetching.
> 
> Ray.


I quite fancy one of those Pavilions though as they are not a bad spec and have good reviews. Im only looking to spend about sixty quid or so Ray and yours will probably fetch more than that.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's yours for sixty quids Barry but ya gotta come gettit.
If I stuck it on e-bay it might make more but I gotta then ponce about bringing it over and posting.

Ray.
p.s. leave it too long and the price will be in Euros when the pound drops even more.!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> It's yours for sixty quids Barry but ya gotta come gettit.
> If I stuck it on e-bay it might make more but I gotta then ponce about bringing it over and posting.
> 
> Ray.
> p.s. leave it too long and the price will be in Euros when the pound drops even more.!


How much is a courier from France to UK? Cant be much surely. It wont weight very much


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ebay did me a refund yesterday, Item was posted but never arrived...


That must be a PITA for all concerned. Touch wood it hasn't happened to me although I send all my stuff 'signed for' if its value is over a fiver or so. I also list with the postage costs payable too...

It might cost me a few sales but I think its worth it.

If it goes 'missing' for a couple of quid then that's the risk I take because Ebay do side with the buyer

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> That must be a PITA for all concerned. Touch wood it hasn't happened to me although I send all my stuff 'signed for' if its value is over a fiver or so. I also list with the postage costs payable too...
> 
> It might cost me a few sales but I think its worth it.
> 
> ...


It was camera I bought for liz, picked it up from post office yesterday and paypaled the seller.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm not sure it's worth paying for Royal Mail 'signed for'. I've recently come home a couple of times to find 'signed for' things just put through the letter box in my absence.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I'm not sure it's worth paying for Royal Mail 'signed for'. I've recently come home a couple of times to find 'signed for' things just put through the letter box in my absence.


Royal mail is expensive unless its something small I reckon. I use Parcel2go which uses a selection of couriers. Ive sent really big stuff for about £6.50. Anything thats signed for should never be stuck through the door though. Couriers are often a PIA the though


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

tugboat said:


> I'm not sure it's worth paying for Royal Mail 'signed for'. I've recently come home a couple of times to find 'signed for' things just put through the letter box in my absence.


Ah...but if they have no signature and the parcel goes 'missing' then they are liable!

My chief concern here is that I don't get done by an Ebay shyster tbh...hence the signed for postage. If they sign then they have received it and if I describe it honestly with piccies then there is no comeback. I always pack extremely carefully as well so as to avoid issues there also.

Fingers crossed!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Posies have a new gizmo now, and can scan at the doorstep, can take a picture maybe to show delivery and maybe they sign for it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am quite happy for the postman/woman to pop it through the letterbox for me.They also leave small parcels for me as well.But then again this may well reflect the area we live in.>>

cabby


----------

